# Wrap dress - Yes or no?



## MindySue (Apr 28, 2007)

Would you wear this dress?


----------



## daer0n (Apr 28, 2007)

yup! totally! i love the second pic, ive been wanting to get a dress like these!


----------



## Aprill (Apr 28, 2007)

yep, especially the one in the middle


----------



## dcole710 (Apr 28, 2007)

the first and second pics are soo cute, i'm not too sure about the teal one though.


----------



## KimC2005 (Apr 28, 2007)

Those are really cute. I don't know if I could pull off something like that, but I am sure you would look great in them!


----------



## Bea (Apr 28, 2007)

Yeah, I like it. Its a bit of a late 70s early 80s disco look. Would be very cute for summer


----------



## kaylin_marie (Apr 28, 2007)

Yep, I'd either wear them with jeans for a casual look, or with black leggings and some heels for a more polished look.


----------



## WhitneyF (Apr 28, 2007)

Yup, I'd wear the cream/purple &amp; turquoise one.


----------



## bCreative (Apr 28, 2007)

yeah


----------



## estherika (Apr 28, 2007)

yep, they all look great!


----------



## magosienne (Apr 28, 2007)

i don't like much those with color, but i'd totally wear the back one !


----------



## dentaldee (Apr 28, 2007)

waaaaaaaay to 80's for me........been there done that.....now I'm too old to go back!!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Apr 28, 2007)

I'd definitely wear the cream/purple one!


----------



## SimplyElegant (Apr 28, 2007)

I love wrap dresses but not those in particular.


----------



## pinkbundles (Apr 28, 2007)

I would wear a wrap dress. Just not those.


----------



## luxotika (Apr 28, 2007)

I think they are cute!


----------



## MindySue (Apr 28, 2007)

i think it's wayyy too 'classy' looking to be from the 80's. the 80's was ickk.

these come from urban outfitters in case anyone wants one..too bad theyre expensive and prob cost 5 dollars to make.


----------



## LVA (Apr 28, 2007)

yes



I love the color on the 1st two .. .esp. the black one


----------



## Sheikah (Apr 28, 2007)

Sure I love them! My fave is the black one.


----------



## Ashley (Apr 28, 2007)

I like them! Especially the first one.


----------



## Momo (Apr 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by *hellomindy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i think it's wayyy too 'classy' looking to be from the 80's. the 80's was ickk. 
these come from urban outfitters in case anyone wants one..too bad theyre expensive and prob cost 5 dollars to make.

probably 5 cents in some sweatshop. wrap dresses are a classic, flattering piece but I'm afraid I'm not digging those. From a strictly fashion point of view, yes, they have style, but no I wouldn't wear em.


----------



## han (Apr 28, 2007)

yes.. i like them they dont look 80s to me either


----------



## andom (Apr 28, 2007)

If you like wear the cream.


----------



## MindySue (Apr 29, 2007)

thats the one i would get


----------



## Jackie (Apr 29, 2007)

guess its just me..but i would wear something similar to the beach..looks really casual...


----------



## BeneBaby (Apr 29, 2007)

I really love wrap dresses, but not the ones in the pics. I have a few solid ones that I layer with cami's and accessories. I think the wrap dress is flattering on every body type out there!


----------



## speerrituall1 (Apr 29, 2007)

Yes, I love wrap dresses in solid colors. Another great fashion item returns from the 80's!


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Apr 29, 2007)

I like the first 2 but I dont know if Id ever wear em. They are really cute tho.


----------



## fickledpink (Apr 29, 2007)

I love those! Very cute!


----------



## ivette (Apr 30, 2007)

wrap dresses are nice

i like the middle one


----------



## flychick767 (May 1, 2007)

I love wrap dresses so I say yes. But, I do not like the belt.


----------



## pinksugar (May 1, 2007)

I like the pink one, and I'd wear any of them. They look hot


----------



## SherryAnn (May 7, 2007)

I like those a lot! I would wear them unbelted because I would look like a cow personally. *sigh*


----------



## TheOpenRoad (May 7, 2007)

I would wear the first or second one, but without the belts... I think the belt doesn't look right with the stripes on this dress.


----------



## natalierb (May 7, 2007)

I think they're all really cute!


----------



## rejectstar (May 7, 2007)

I'd wear the second one, probably with a pretty scarf or something tied around instead of a belt, it would look less harsh I think. The purple/cream coloured one is cute, but personally I'd go with black. That's just my taste, though


----------



## noahlowryfan (May 7, 2007)

yes


----------



## chantelle8686 (May 7, 2007)

oh yeh i would wear this, i like the black and the teal one, pink just doesnt suit me sometimes, teal brings my eyes and skin color out!!!

ummm nice with legging and high heels or even by itself with high heels


----------



## SierraWren (May 8, 2007)

Yes,especially the second!I just bought a wrap dress,and I love it.


----------



## chocobon (May 9, 2007)

I would wear wrap just not those!!


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (May 9, 2007)

How cute! I'm really getting that "mod" vibe...


----------



## farris2 (May 11, 2007)

love em


----------



## Savvy_lover (May 11, 2007)

definitely!


----------



## xXMelissaXx (May 11, 2007)

I love wrap dresses. I especially like the first one.


----------



## mishmosh (May 11, 2007)

dont like the colour mixes or length of skirt


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (May 11, 2007)

YES!!!! I love wrap dresses!!!


----------



## IslandGirl725 (May 11, 2007)

Very nice... especially the first two!!!




Deb


----------



## ILLUSiiON (May 13, 2007)

they all look great, i'd wear them^^


----------



## SewAmazing (May 13, 2007)

Wrap dresses are a fashon staple! I like the black one, but definitely not the one with the wide belt!!


----------



## semantje (May 13, 2007)

yes its pretty!!


----------



## babyangel (May 16, 2007)

Ooooh I totally love the middle one.

*Babyangel*


----------



## greatnana (May 24, 2007)

those are pretty


----------



## dah (Jul 13, 2007)

i would wear the second and third one


----------



## Bexy (Jul 13, 2007)

I really like the black one.


----------



## sara cassandra (Jul 13, 2007)

know what? I am hopless when it comes to Wrapped shirt or Dress!

I just no idea how to wrap them!! Arghh!!


----------



## girlie2010 (Jul 13, 2007)

yes especially the black one


----------



## Bec688 (Jul 13, 2007)

I think it's a really cute dress, but not for me, Mindy I think you would look great in it


----------



## RachaelMarie (Jul 13, 2007)

I love wrap dresses. They're so comfortable!


----------



## foxybronx (Jul 13, 2007)

Definitely! Those are cute!


----------



## melpaganlibran (Jul 13, 2007)

i'd choose the one in the middle. the one to the left is very cute as well but reminds me too much of a toga costume. im not feelin the teal one tho.


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 15, 2007)

i like it.


----------



## CandyApple (Jul 16, 2007)

They're cute. But I find Urban Outfitters doesn't have as many great pieces as they used to have


----------



## mayyami (Jul 16, 2007)

I don't think it'll suit me, but i think it's pretty cute.


----------

